# Windows 10 update eating space



## Cyberduke (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi, I recently got a windows tablet that came out with windows 8. I have the option to upgrade for free to Win 10.

The problem is that my tablet only has 32Gb of space. So when I try to do the update to make a long story short the update fails and then restarts and then uses up space. Basically somewhere on the tablet is a lot of unfinished downloads. This has escalated up to the point where there is now almost no free space left.

I do not care that much for the windows 10 update at this stage, but what I do want is my free space back. I have tried CCleaner, windows disc cleanup.

How can I at least get rid of all that space the failed updates eats?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

With Windows 8 Bootable USB select "Repair My Computer". Refresh, Reset. You should be back to where you were, but to be sure, back up your data with whatever backup means your tablet has. It's also possible to make a Windows 10 bootable ISO.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run Treesize free edition to locate the used space - JAM Software - Windows Freeware

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When the Upgrade takes place, it creates a folder called *C:\Windows.old *which has all of the old Windows OS, Program Files, and Personal files on it. You may see more then one (eg) *C:\Windows.old.000 *etc Browse to the root of the *C:\* directory to see this. If you try to delete this folder, it will say you don't have permission. If you run Disk Cleanup it will remove all of the *C:\Windows.old* failed Upgrade backups files.


----------



## Cyberduke (Jul 18, 2014)

jcgriff2 said:


> Run Treesize free edition to locate the used space - JAM Software - Windows Freeware
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> ...


I ran the Treesize and my windows folder is 20Gb in size, Which is way to big in my knowledge. How would I know if 'n can delete anything on there? I found for instance a 3 Gb .temp file deep inside the windows folder. But not sure if 'n should delete it. 

Also there is no windows.old folder, that was also something 'n checked.

Also I will try the windows 8 usb, but I do not have one with me, my friend will borrow me one next week when I see him again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Use Temp File Cleaner to safely remove Temp files in your windows directory.


----------



## Cyberduke (Jul 18, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> Use Temp File Cleaner to safely remove Temp files in your windows directory.


Sadly, Temp File Cleaner have only cleaned around 10Mb worth of files...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Using TreeSize you should see a hidden file called _System Volume Information_, this is your System Restore points. You can limit the size of System Restore.System Protection Max Storage Size for Drive - Change in Windows 10 - Windows 10 Forums If you turn it off, restart and turn it back on again, it will erase all System Restore points freeing up space, you then can create a System Restore point for today.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

For info - My Windows folder is 40 GB in size.

I'm sure it contains Windows 10 installation files. 

Breakdown of \windows
15 GB - \installer
8.2 GB - \winsxs
5.3 GB - \system32
1.3 GB - \syswow64
1.3 GB - \assembly

My current OS - Windows 8.1; build 9600

I don't think your Windows folder @ 20 GB is large at all.


----------



## Cyberduke (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi, so i had some time and also a windows 10 and 8 bootable flash drives but no luck. I am trying to boot from either flash drive with no luck, also opening the setup file, it does not want to accept my product code when I type it in. 

If someone could give me ideas how to boot from a flash drive, its a proline tablet, I would appreciate it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here is how to access the Bios on your tablet: How to Boot to the UEFI BIOS on any Windows 8.1 Tablet or Device Once in the Bios, with the Flash drive plugged in, go to the *Boot *tab. Here under *Hard Drive Group*, it should list your Flash drive or it will just be *USB Device*. Move this to_ First Boot Device_, *Save and Exit*. When you restart, if you have a bootable Windows install file on the Flash drive, you should see *Press Any Key To Boot From USB*.


----------



## jewelblute (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice thread. Helped me a lot. Thank you :dance:


----------

